# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  EMM Sunset Wine and Cheese Party

## phil62

It's that time again. Amy and I, and the BBT's, will again be hosting what has now become an annual event. July 15 is the date, 5:30 is the time, and Villa Le Jardin D'Emannuel in Lorient is the place. All forum members on Island at the time are invited, and if prior experience is an indicator, it will be a fun evening. 

I will post directions as we get closer, but the villa is very easy to find. We would appreciate RSVP's as soon as your plans are finalized so that we can plan accordingly.

Here is last years group shot. 

Phil

----------


## elgreaux

Always a lovely party, thanks A&P and BB&T for hosting.... :)

----------


## cec1

. . . I look forward to being there!  Merci to A&P and BB&Ts!

----------


## SueL

We'll be on the island that week with our children.  We'd love to stop by and say Hi. :)

----------


## phil62

> We'll be on the island that week with our children.  We'd love to stop by and say Hi. :)



You're more than welcome. Just give us a head count as we get closer.

Phil

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Phil, Amy -

Any chance you can add an early December visit to your roster?  :eagerness:

----------


## soyabeans

as always, we love the opportunity to spend time with new and old friends, count us in.
thanks A&P and BBT for hosting

----------


## didier

the didster & I will be there, safe travels to you tomorrow p&a.

----------


## mulls01

Amy, Phil and BBT,

Thanks for the invite.  Beth and I attended the party a couple of summers ago, and we'll be back this year.  If it's ok, there will be seven of us - four of whom will be visiting St. Barth for the first time!  We'll be sure to bring plenty of rose and snacks.  Merci.

-Greg

----------


## Karen

I need to adjust our dates next year  :Wink: . Sadly, we leave on the 10th.  Can't wait for pics.

----------


## BBT

Greg that's just fine. We look forward to seeing you again

----------


## NikoleRob

We will be back the week before. Sorry to miss this (again). We will have to plan our trip a little later next year!

----------


## BBT

> We will be back the week before. Sorry to miss this (again). We will have to plan our trip a little later next year!



Hope to see you on island

----------


## BND

Hi Phil and Amy--and BB&T

Sadly, Bill and I won't be on island until later in July.   We HATE missing this wonderful evening and not seeing so many friends.  Hello to all; have fun!

Bill and Nancy

----------


## BBT

> Hi Phil and Amy--and BB&T
> 
> Sadly, Bill and I won't be on island until later in July.   We HATE missing this wonderful evening and not seeing so many friends.  Hello to all; have fun!
> 
> Bill and Nancy



We will miss seeing you also you have been a regular for years. Have fun when you do arrive

----------


## amyb

Note that Hafida was not planning to bring any interesting insect snacks this year-so you are on your own for those types of munchies.

----------


## BBT

> Note that Hafida was not planning to bring any interesting insect snacks this year-so you are on your own for those types of munchies.



I will encourage her to. Don't worry we will find a good supply.

----------


## drrows

WE two look forward to joining this happy group of revelers
Norman and Susan

----------


## amyb

And we will look forward to having you there!

----------


## BBT

Great the more the merrier

----------


## TimH

Jill and I will be arriving tomorrow. We would love to come on the 15th. Will bring wine.

Thanks for hosting.

----------


## phil62

We look forward to welcoming you to EMM. Safe travels.

Phil

----------


## JEK

The Hopper sent me an RSVP to your party.

----------


## phil62

You are BAD.

----------


## Nane22

So glad we will be on the island again for this fun get-together.  You are so nice to host each year!  It will be Lisa joining me this year --- look forward to seeing everyone.

Nanette

----------


## BBT

> Jill and I will be arriving tomorrow. We would love to come on the 15th. Will bring wine.
> 
> Thanks for hosting.



TIm we look forward to seeing you all again this year.

----------


## amyb

Looking forward to seeing you all again and the newbies too.

----------


## BBT

Nanette glad you and Lisa will be at the party. Are you on island yet?

----------


## BBT

> The Hopper sent me an RSVP to your party.



Was that for one or 5 so we will know how much wine to buy. 😜

----------


## soyabeans

this is great, alot of newbee's
see you in 8 days

----------


## Nane22

We arrive on Saturday.

----------


## phil62

It looks like we are going to have a nice crowd for the party, and here are some last minute directions if anyone needs them. BTW, there are about 4 parking spaces on the villa grounds, but there is plenty of parking just outside the gate. We look forward to welcoming everyone on Wednesday night.

EMM is located on the main road between St Jean and Lorient. If you are coming from St Jean, the driveway will be on the left just before the sharp right turn that takes you to the L'Oasis shopping center. If you are coming from Lorient, the driveway will be on the right just as you crest the hill coming from L'Oasis. 


Phil, Amy, BBT

----------


## GramChop

Have a wonderful time, y'all.  I'm there with you in spirit!

----------


## amyb

You will be missed, dear Missy.

----------


## bto

Missy, there's always February :eagerness:

----------


## cec1

BB&T / A&P . . . looks like a BIG turnout for sunset cocktails!  I can feel tingling in the air!

----------


## GramChop

> Missy, there's always February :eagerness:



Yes, yes there is, Bev!   :Wink:

----------


## JEK

Looks like a good party so far . . .

----------


## JEK



----------


## amyb

Phil 'phlipped'!  What a great surprise.

----------


## bto

> Phil 'phlipped'!  What a great surprise.




hahahaha, i bet he did!! that's great.she does a great job swimming in that getup.

----------


## phil62

The party was a blast. I think we had close to 50 people. Amarylis the mermaid made a big hit, as did little Noah, who came with his Mom and Grandparents. Amy and I took a bunch of pictures that I will upload, sort through and post in the morning. I hope everyone who was there had as much fun as we did.

Phil, Amy, and BBT

----------


## elgreaux

Great party, thanks to the hosts... here is the group photo minus at least three (who had to make an airport run!) and Rosemond the photographer....!

----------


## cec1

A "blast," A&P/BBT!  At least 50 people . . . all of whom mixed like candidates working a room!  A lot of fun . . . and Amarlyis was only slightly less charming that Noah!  Merci beau coup!

----------


## andynap

Good looking group in a special place

----------


## KevinS

Great turnout!  Wow, better than I've done at EMM, and with both Amaryllis the Mermaid and Noah in attendance, I'm not surprised.  Well done!

----------


## didier

great photo!  and having the mermaid, what a great idea!  everyone looks so happy.  sorry that I missed it, next year for sure!!!

----------


## soyabeans

another great party, and what a surprise, "Noah and the mermaid" to captivate the crowd

----------


## amyb

FOUND-One prescription RAY BAN eye glass case and one white platter with green and gold border. Can we link up and reconnect them with their owners?

----------


## BBT

> FOUND-One prescription RAY BAN eye glass case and one white platter with green and gold border. Can we link up and reconnect them with their owners?



The Plate is Rositas she brought the quiche on.

----------


## amyb

Ha-that's so funny! Yummy quiche too!  Thanks Rosita for all your help. Your dish is safe with us.

----------


## GramChop

WOW....look at all those people!!  Nice.  A thought struck me:  It won't be long before little Noah will grow up before our eyes as Lionel and Julien have.  

What a special treat to have Amarylis there.  

It's a shame that Amanda's beau is so shy... :cool:  (he's the one toasting in the back row!)

Another one for the EMM record books!

----------


## phil62

We certainly kept our mermaid busy last night. Here she is posing with various forum friends.







Phil

----------


## JEK

Great collage of shots! What a great treat for all the guests!

----------


## GramChop

Awesome!  She is just lovely! I LOVE Julien's expression in the final photo!

----------


## seasalt

Wow, how cool is that! We are truly sorry to miss this grand party. Fantastic photos! Have a fabulous vacation Amy and Phil!

----------


## tim

You folks have set the party bar way too high :thumb up: :)

[/QUOTE]

----------


## noel

Wonderful party!
Looks like a great time!

----------


## SueL

I'm sad to have missed it. We spent the day down in Grand Fond at the washing machine with the kids and all they wanted to do was relax by the pool when we returned to the villa. They would have gotten a kick out of the mermaid. Next time...

----------


## amyb

Hi Sue-God willing, same time next year.  Follow the forum for time and date!

----------


## SB HONEY

Looks like a FABULOUS party.  Think I just might have to plan a trip for next July :)

----------


## amyb

July is a wonderful time to be here. But as previously expressed in many posts-ANY TIME IS A GOOD TIME TO BE HERE.

----------


## BND

Looks like all FIFTY(!) of you had lots of fun.  Always a special time and we hated to miss is.  It must have been really fun with both Noah and the Mermaid!

----------


## amyb

We four were thrilled with the evening!  See you soon.

----------


## rodndonna

Now that's a party. What a great looking crew. So sorry we missed it. Hoping for better timing next summer. So far the trip looks like July 2nd to the 16th so hopefully we will make it. Party of 60 anyone?

----------


## amyb

Rod, your girls would have flipped over the Mermaid Amarilli!  You too, now that I really think about it.

----------


## GramChop

> Now that's a party. What a great looking crew. So sorry we missed it. Hoping for better timing next summer. So far the trip looks like July 2nd to the 16th so hopefully we will make it. Party of 60 anyone?



Sounds like 2016 July Villa Party at your pad, Rod.   :Very Drunk:

----------

